# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Fortress of Solitude

## Man of Steel

Wow, it's been ages since I've even bothered to keep a dream journal, and I never did update my DJ here on DV. I've decided to start keeping a DJ again, though, so here we go! Now with a much better title, too! I'll try my best to keep this updated, and post regularly from now on. I'm going to keep a DJ on both of my laptops from here out, and keep them synchronized. Hopefully, I won't let this fizzle out like it did last time. My recall is slacking off, and I'm looking forward to the improvement to that keeping a DJ should provide. 


A quick run-down of common people appearing in my dreams, copied over from my original DJ:

*Family*
_ Heather_ - My older sister, by 14 years. _Scott_ - Heather's husband. _Justin_ - Heather and Scott's seven-year-old son; my nephew. _Matt_ - My older brother, by 17 years. _Alesia_ - Matt's wife. _Gabriel_ - Matt and Alesia's son, age two. _Taiven_ - Matt's youngest son. _Tab_ - My other sister, older by 12 years. _Adam_ - Tab's husband. _Maggie_ - Tab and Adam's four-year-old daughter; my niece. _Cody_ - Maggie's little brother, age three. _Harrison -_ Maggie and Cody's little brother, one year old. _Mama_ - Well, this one should be self-evident. My mother. _Daddy_ - Again, self-evident. My father. _Daisy_ - My Labrador/Golden Retriever mix, whom I love to death. _Sadie_ - My cat, a tabby, though she sometimes thinks she's a dog, and always thinks she owns the place.

*Friends*
 _Ron and Winda_ - My neighbors, really awesome people. _Frank and Diana_ - My neighbors, a  younger middle-aged couple. They live up shared our driveway, past Ron and Winda. _Columbo and Java_ - Ron and Winda's Boxer pups, male and female respectively. _Luna and Benni_ - Frank and Diana's dogs, Basset Hound and Golden Retriever respectively, both female. _Ben_ - Friend of the family, worked with my dad. _Nita_ - Friend of the family, an older woman. _Christy_ - Friend of the family.

I'll be formatting this DJ in a pretty typical fashion, just with slightly differing colors more fitting with my Superman theme. Normal, non-lucid dreams will be in the usual sized, black font, lucid dreams in blue font, dreamsigns in red font, and notes in maroon font enclosed in brackets [like this, see?]. Titles will be in *bold, 12pt font*, in blue if the dream was lucid, teal if semi-lucid, and green if it was just awesome. and dates will be in normal font size, in _italics_ beneath the title. Dreams will separated or ended by this symbol: ~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Example Dream*
_Friday, April 18, 2008_

I was dreaming, then I became lucid and flew, thanks to seeing a flying stick of butter [That may have come from the title of Pancaka's DJ on DV.]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~


Now that that's out of the way, on to the dreaming!

----------


## Man of Steel

Alright! I didn't wake up until after 4:00 PM. Think I slept enough?  :tongue2:  I can recall a bunch of dreams, but only one in its entirety and clear enough to bother writing out. I'll post them all anyhow, though. All non-lucid, obviously and unfortunately.

*Prehistoric Attack (or, Bigfoot's new Groove)*
_Thursday night, April 17th, 2008_



Started out in a fast food place like a Taco Bell. You had to put your cane or walking stick, whatever, in a little bin by the counter before you ordered. Mine was a large rolled-up foam mat in a plastic wrap, that I used as a walking stick. It was labeled with a really long name, and it was a dance pad much like would be used for DDR. So I'm up there placing my order, and this other guy comes along, with a rolled-up mat nearly identical to mine, except his is the Super version. He places it upright in the bin beside mine, and places his order. Then he reaches for his mat and heads off with his food. Except he intentionally takes mine instead. 

I know the guy just wants to start something, but I'm pissed anyway. I'd never even opened it, and I somehow knew he intended to use it. So I grab his mat, and follow after him. The surrounding area is really weird, but cool. We are among the ruins of some sort of seemingly ancient industrial buildings, but buried way back in the woods and overgrown with vines and underbrush. I find the guy setting up my mat on a huge concrete platform that was once the second floor of a huge building, but now is all that remains. 

Naturally, I'm upset, as he's tearing my foam mat on the rough floor, the mint condition mat, once a collector's item, is now worthless. So I call him out. He's ready for me, though, and claims that since I'm calling him out, he has the right to choose the weapons and the nature of the duel. He chooses DDR. Also, he says he gets to use his own mat, since I so nicely brought it to him. So he goes off to set his mat up on a much more even section of floor, while I'm left to inspect mine closer.

The damage is substantial, but it is still usable. I find that the foam is thin, only maybe an inch thick, if that, and covered in small upraised squares. I prepare to kick his ass at DDR, and remember that I get to choose the song. I chose a great grooving song by the Commodores, that I had long since mastered. It was obscure enough that I had never been beaten playing it before. And so it began. I was winning, when all of a sudden we (and our gathered audience from the fast food place) were attacked by prehistoric beasts. There were dinosaurs, big hairy Sasquatch-looking things, that were at least semi-sentient, because one started playing on my opponent's DDR pad after my opponent had been drug off, and was beating me but good at it.

But there were also the Biters. They started after the main troupe of beasts had passed through, and there were only a few of us left. It was me and a few kids, and maybe a woman. There was a large bucket on the ground filled with a gelatinous substance that was in turn filled with what looked like maggots. The bucket started to rock back and forth, the gelatin within rippling and quivering, and the maggots began to grow. Soon the bucket was rocking violently, almost about to spill its contents on the ground, and the gelatin mass inside had formed a sphere of larvae grouped together. 

Then it tipped over, and the sphere spilled out. A hole began to form in the ball's outer membrane, growing larger and larger as we watched, fascinated and terrified at what might come out. As well we should have been. For what came out was strange and terrible. Small but voracious leech-like creatures, slimy and floppy, that could throw themselves through the air quite accurately. These were followed by the Biters, little balls of slimy flesh with an opening on one side through which teeth as long as its body protruded. They latched onto the first living thing they touched, and they sought out warmth.

They would jump through the air, each kind, at us, and we would either bat them away or be bitten. At one point a Biter leapt through the air and before I could twist away from batting away a Leech, it latched on to my crotch. I just knew I was a goner, but luckily my layers of clothing and jeans caught the brunt of the bite, and before it could start to chew its way further, I grabbed it and, fighting its incredible momentum as it tried to get away despite having no limbs, threw it at a Leech, where it firmly stuck and began to gnaw away.

I kept this up as I could, batting and kicking the Biters at the Leeches, or even picking them up and throwing them as I could, and others caught on. Soon enough, we were free of that threat as the larvae-things ate each other. We eventually ventured on down the road to an abandoned house I revealed to have been mine, that I built, before I realized that if I stayed there, I would be advertising my presence to the creatures of this place, and wouldn't live long at all. We then moved on, after finding my old clothes and belongings in the house, using an old car to escape to civilization. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Mini-DV Dream*
_Thursday night, April 17th, 2008_


[It's interesting where I found the picture, actually. It was on a guy's site, in a mention of a lucid induction MP3. The site: Mindware Forum]

Posting a topic for my 1,000th post on Dream Views, consternation.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*The Russian Rifle*
_Friday morning/early afternoon, April 18th, 2008_



Something about two rifles, one Russian. Daisy was involved, took place at home but I was getting ready to go somewhere. Off to war? It was taking me forever to get my stuff together, kept going in and out of the house and porch, Daisy was out and I was going to take her with me, on a leash, but realized I couldn't shoot a rifle with Daisy on a leash at my side, so I thought maybe I should put her back in the pen.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Manhunt*
_Friday morning/early afternoon, April 18th, 2008_



Trying to find a serial killer (?) in some sort of compound, kept searching around these ponds, [behind?] buildings 1-6 I think, nothing found, but talked to the General in charge of the [military?] compound, and there were only 3-4 buildings with numbers! Turns out he was in an underground hideout under the pond behind building #5. I think *Spartiate* [Note: DV members are now an official dreamsign! I dream about several DV members every night it seems!] was in there too; it was his basement somehow? 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Messaged*
_Friday morning/early afternoon, April 18th, 2008_



Tab sent me an IM on Yahoo! asking how I was doing. I wasn't really sure how to respond.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Man of Steel

I had the most awesome dream I've had in ages, as well as one of the bloodiest I've ever had, this afternoon during a nap. It was action-packed and gruesome, and my first real fighting dream! 

*Food Fight*
_Friday night, April 18th, 2008_



I dreamed something about cooking/grilling outside. Mama wanted me to pay attention to her for something regarding fried okra, but I was busy and told her I couldn't look right now. I was crouched down inspecting something on the ground when Mama brought the wide spatula-thing with hot okra on it right under my face, then lifted up, pressing the mess into my face quite uncomfortably. Rather nastily, too. I had one of those thick pencils in my right hand, and I got pissed as all get out, batted the spatula out of my way with my left hand, switched my grip on the pencil to a reverse grip, raised up a bit and held the pencil out almost like I wold stab her with it, though I would never. Then I angrily stood up, dropped the pencil, and grabbed the spatula forcefully out of her hands and threw it as far to my right as I could.

I then turned back to my cooking at the grill and utterly ignored Mama, as I was seriously steamed.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Take Me Home, Country Roads*
_Friday night, April 18th, 2008_



Something about country roads and going to visit Mrs. McClendon [A friend of my mother's]. Then something about a passenger train, and some sort of intrigue aboard it. Seems like I met some friends from the past on there, who had daughters a bit younger than me. Also something about cell phones, and downloading applications for them. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Quickie with Burns*
_Friday night, April 18th, 2008_

Posting online, replying or talking to Burns.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Rambo Rocks. Hard. Rock Hard.*
_Saturday afternoon, April 19th, 2008_



I had a dream which would make Oneironaut proud! I dreamed I was Rambo, from the new Rambo movie. This was probably one of the bloodiest dreams I've ever had, it was great. The dream was in a particular color scheme [Note: Remember to post about it in Howie's Color Quiz thread on DV] that consisted of a gritty, nearly duotone videography style, very vivid and dirty. As it started, I was Rambo, trying to protect some missionaries until they reached the border of Burma. Pretty much exactly like the movie, which I haven't even seen yet.

We were set upon by various enemies wielding various weaponry, but I had this freaking huge helicopter-mounted machine gun that I had ripped from its mount and was carrying, belt slung off one hip. They didn't stand a chance as the gun ripped through them like paper mach&#233;. Blood flew everywhere as the rounds from this massive gun tore through their flesh, leaving holes big enough to put your fist through. We were wading through swampy ponds a lot, and at one point guerrillas ambushed us from underneath the water, but that was no problem, as the machine gun cut right into the water and rendered them floating bodies.

I eventually ran out of ammo, and decided maybe stealth would be a better option for a bit. So I unsheathed my trusty combat knife [Not the one from the movie this time, but rather a bit smaller.] and used it to slash throats, throw into enemies' necks, and generally cause bloody mayhem wherever I passed. This was an extremely vivid dream, and the colors remained that gritty duotone. I was at once both Rambo, in first person and watching from a third person perspective. Sometimes it would switch perspectives at key moments. At one point I remember coming up behind a guard, then he evidently heard me, and started to turn about with a look of outright fear on his face, and I just viciously raised my knife and slashed it across his throat. His head lolled back, no longer supported, and blood shot in a huge fountain, spraying all over me and the forest around us. 

A bit later on, we came to a broad expanse of shallow water. I left the missionaries at the edge, then went ahead out into the water to scout out things. Something felt fishy, no pun intended. I got out just a bit, and this quite large white guy, evidently a hired mercenary sent to deal with me, showed himself, beckoned to me with his combat knife, then came at me. He obviously knew what he was doing, so I didn't hesitate. As he closed with me, I threw my knife into his thigh, then ducked under his swing and rocked it back out of his leg and went on the defense momentarily. We fought our way out into the water, rough and tumble, neither wanting to give ground but being pressed back. At times each of us had the upper hand, but I started to prevail before long as I figured him out.

The guy was good, I'll give him that. But he was still no match for me. I was cutting him up left and right, with only a few wounds of my own. The fighting was fast, and vicious. There were no holds barred, no cuts too low. He stuck his blade into my upper arm/shoulder, but I just pulled it out and slashed across his chest with it before tossing it back to him, beckoning him on. I was grinning fiercely by now, enjoying the fight. He came at me again, and I drove him back, cutting his thigh and neck. He staggered away, seemingly hurt, but came back for more. He was persistent, and just wouldn't give up. 

This is where it really got bloody. He had two knives by now somehow, I think he'd pulled another one from a sheath at his back or somewhere, so I took one from him with a swift maneuver and did a quick one-two-three number on him. First slashing across his chest deeply, sending blood flying, then a deep slash to the throat, which sent blood spouting at least ten feet into the air, and knocked his chin up as my fist contacted it, then while he was still moving from his own inertia, a hard stab just above and to the right of the heart, burying my blade deep into his chest. He staggered away, mortally wounded and barely still alive. He kept staggering, still pumping blood from his wounds. Then, in a strange twist of fate, he pulled the knife from his chest [Or it may have been another, I'm not sure. I think it was his, actually, not mine. A black-coated combat knife, similar to a Chris Reeve one-piece.] and threw it underhand and backhand behind himself and right into the muscles of my left thigh, with a satisfied smirk on his face. 

The knife stuck true, and buried itself deep into my leg. This was bad, as I couldn't move my left leg at all; it had locked up completely due to the placement of the knife. The blade had severed the muscles that controlled that leg, and it felt like a solid lead block now. I heard something, a motor, and looked up, to find that I was in deep trouble. A huge passenger boat was headed straight for me, with a deck full of drinking, carousing partygoers. It bore down on me, never veering from its course, never slowing a bit, and the mercenary smirked snidely as he collapsed dead, knowing that he caused my demise as his last act. I took it like a man, because Rambo isn't afraid to die. It was a good day to die. [I saw the boat closing from a third person view, and at one point it seemed as if it was coming from behind me, but I'd seen it in front of me too. Not sure what was up with that. Maybe just the dream fading as my certain doom drew near.]

The dream faded just before the boat mowed me down. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Mall Boredom*
_Saturday afternoon, April 19th, 2008_



I was wondering around a huge mall while the parents shopped, going from store to store in a bored fashion. I then remembered, not long before my time was up, about the book section, so I hurried over there to try and find any books on Photoshop or graphic design I could read, but no such luck. So I then headed over to the videogames, which were kept n a divided bin, and to my great surprise, found the new Indiana Jones game. I didn't know it was out already, so I looked it over carefully. Sure enough, the release date was April 18th. The box was thick, and in the Indiana Jones themed colors, but there were no pictures, or even a blurb about the game. Just the price, a whopping $73.08, and the name, which sounded kinda strange. _Indiana Jones and the King of Azura_, or something along those lines.

I then headed off to walk around some more, after deciding that I couldn't afford the game, and that I wasn't even sure that was the official game. I walked right by Mama and Daddy, who were checking out, obviously ready to go. Mama beckoned to me, but I acted like I didn't see her, and kept walking, trying to prolong my stay. I was going back to the bookstore. Then I decided I really didn't want to get left, so I turned around and went back, catching up to them near the door.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Pastro

"Wow, this is garbage!" That was my favorite part....

----------


## Kiza

> Rambo Rocks. Hard. Rock Hard.
> Saturday afternoon, April 19th, 2008



Woah . . . That was just . . . _epic_. And also . . .





> Quickie with Burns
> Friday night, April 18th, 2008



 ::chuckle::  Nice title.

----------


## Man of Steel

> "Wow, this is garbage!" That was my favorite part....



I don't believe I remember that part...  ::?: 





> Woah . . . That was just . . . _epic_. And also . . .
> 
> 
> 
>  Nice title.



Yeah, that dream was pretty awesome. The fountain of blood that shot up from the mercenary guy's throat there toward the end was incredible. It was like something from a Frank Miller movie.  ::D: 

And yeah, I thought so.  :tongue2: 

No dreams from last night to post, unfortunately. A bit of a bad night/day for my recall.  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Steel

Only two dreams from last night. Still, two is better than none.  :wink2: 

*Gunman Without a Cause*
_Sunday night, April 20th, 2008_



I remember driving around in a car with Mama and Daddy and my sister. Except in my dream, my sister was only about a year or two older, and wasn't Tab or Heather. We would drive around and park in front of a building [Maybe Mama and Daddy were selling something?] and just sit out in the car for a bit. I had a bit of a runny nose, and kept running out of tissue paper. 

The atmosphere was dark and gloomy. It was cool, very cloudy, overcast, and just plain dark. It was daytime I'm pretty sure. Lots of grays and browns. We were up in the hills, lots of curves in the roads and no guardrails. 

At one point we had stopped and parked in front of a convenience store-like building, when this tall blond guy walks up, stops about thirty feet to the left of our car, and draws his handgun from its holster. The holster was molded Kydex, a nice paddle-style one. He was wearing a long, heavy overcoat, black, almost like a duster. Underneath that he was wearing plainclothes, but I got the impression he was a policeman at first. He held his gun, may have twirled it a time or two, then placed it back into his holster. It was obvious he was making a show of it, trying to intimidate us. I remember thinking, “I'm not scared of a gun. Who does he think he's scaring?”

Then he turned to face our car, quickly drew his gun and fired one shot at the frame of the back door. I don't think I even flinched, but my sister jumped. The guy then came over, opened the car door, and got in. My sister slid over toward me as the man took her seat, aimed carefully at the door frame, and fired one shot from the inside, in the exact same spot as his first shot from the outside. This made a hole clean through the door. Then the guy [who looked a little like a cross between James Marsters and the T-1000 from T2] dropped the empty magazine from his pistol, which was a huge, shiny, chrome-plated monster of a handgun, and loaded another magazine. 

He then fired another shot, again aiming carefully, through the hole he'd just made, aiming at the corner of the building off to our left. He fired five or six shots at this corner, making a right mess of the steel plate at the corner. After every shot he would drop his magazine out and load a fresh one. He acted as if we should be impressed and intimidate by this show of marksmanship, but we weren't. I told him, “What's the big deal with that? I could do better when I was ten years old!” 

Of course my sister had to be helpful and pipe up, “You weren't allowed to shoot until you were twelve.” 

Which was true, but I didn't want this gunman to know that. Thanks, dream sis. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*'Shroom Octopus*
_Sunday night, April 20th, 2008_



My friend Jeremy called me, and wanted me to look at a website to which he directed me. He sounded rather sheepish, and started to apologize. It seems he had pretended to be me, or my alias, on a college application. Everything that was filled out referenced a one Kyp Degal, my internet alias from way back. All except the picture, which was of him right enough, but had the title, “Not Kyp Degal”. I thought it was funny rather than being upset, as he had thought I'd be.

Somehow from that it faded into a view of a dark, dank pond, with two huge koi-like fish-creatures in it. They were similar in shape to koi, but I think they had limbs, maybe tentacles, and really really big mouths. This was supposed to represent Jeremy and his girlfriend somehow I think. Almost like huge river catfish. Each one was easily six feet long, maybe eight. 

The dream then showed a huge octopus gathering itself and shoving off from the bottom of the pond, headed right for the unwitting koi. It had no good intentions. However, it didn't realize just how big the koi, and their mouths, were, and one of the koi opened its huge jaws and devoured the octopus, swallowing it whole despite its struggles.

In another part of the pond, large mushroom caps and stalks were floating about, ready to be gathered. I'm pretty sure they were of the hallucinogenic variety. [Having watched the AotS 420 special from Jamaica not long before I went to bed, this would make sense.]

I then woke up, inside the dream. [False awakenings are becoming more common for me, it seems. I need to designate a text color for them, I guess. Note to self: take care of that soon.] My mother kept insisting she had something to show me. Finally I got out of bed, and my mother showed me a spot on the mattress beneath my main mattress, which was offset from the rest of my bed by a few feet for some reason. She said there was something I should see, that Jeremy wanted me to see it. She pointed to a wet spot on the sheets [Why there sheets on that mattress I do not know...] and then when I told her, sleepily and none too happily, that there was nothing there, she explained that there should be a small octopus there that they had pulled out of a bucket. 

I wasn't very happy at this. I said something about how now it was probably under my bed somewhere, and how it would get under there and die, and I'd never get the smell out of my room. I was going to have to move my bed now, and possibly go through all my junk under it! Why couldn't she just leave the octopus where it was, and have me come look at it there? She said Jeremy had been the one to actually move it. Never mind that he was nowhere around. 

So I moved my bed back from the wall, and sure enough, there the little octopus was. In two pieces. It almost seemed as if the octopus was made from the same mushrooms from the pond earlier. So I picked it up and took into the kitchen, where I put it in the trash can. I then looked around the kitchen, which was set up considerably different than it should be, and opened the refrigerator to find soft drinks galore in there. [This is strange because we almost never have soft drinks in the refrigerator.] My mother said something about food in there, but I wasn't looking for food. I'm not sure what I was looking for, actually. Maybe mushrooms... 

I then went back to my room and back to bed. In my dream. Confusing, I know.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Pastro

Thanks alot MoS, I'm hoping to start writing regularily, and comments are always a nice motivator. I suppose I should actually read your journal instead of just adding random put downs, I'll try tomorrow, remind me if I forget, my memory is horrid after all.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Thanks alot MoS, I'm hoping to start writing regularily, and comments are always a nice motivator. I suppose I should actually read your journal instead of just adding random put downs, I'll try tomorrow, remind me if I forget, my memory is horrid after all.



No problem man. So, have you read it yet?  :tongue2: 

Not a lot of recall today, so my descriptions won't be quite up to the usual...

*Got Any Spyderco?*
_Tuesday night, April 22nd, 2008_


[The knife in the dream had a more pronounced curve to the blade, the edge was on the outside of the curve, and there was no fingerhole in the butt, but this is close enough.]

I was at a small bookstore, some woman left me a few books on the counter that she wanted me to buy. The total cost added up to $3.34 [this actually means something to me]. I went to pay for them, and saw knives in the counter display. I asked if they had any Spyderco knives, they had no folders; just a single fixed blade. It turns out the cashier was Matt. Heather was with me. Matt showed me the knife. It was similar to a karambit, only with the cutting edge on the outside curve instead of the inner. Matt came out from around the counter to demonstrate the knife, by cutting locks of Heather's hair, which Heather didn't like very much.

Matt said something about squash (the game, not the vegetable) and tennis. I think Wizalot [a friend from another board] may have been there. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Terrible Tab*
_Tuesday night, April 22nd, 2008_

Tab was up to her usual shenanigans. I have pretty vague recall of this dream, but I find it hard to describe. It was almost like the internet, but not [vague, I know. Bite me].

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Fluffy Pink Bunnies*
_Tuesday night, April 22nd, 2008_



[I just had to post both of these.  ::D: ]

Something about video threads on DV, for posting good videos. They were categorized, and one got merged. "Good+Saturday" was part of the title. It was much longer, though. Lots of videos about rabbit suits. Full-sized, adult, rabbit suits. Some on hangers, some on people. A lot were pink. It was as creepy as you're thinking it was.

Same dream, something about this ridge with a rock on it in the desert. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Man of Steel

Spyderco is one of the best brands of pocketknives. The knife in the picture is a custom, though.  :smiley:  

Dreams from two nights here, not much recalled from Wednesday night though, mostly fragments. Night before last:

*Saw V*
_Wednesday night, April 23rd, 2006_



Matt came over and took my circular saw. He took it back to his place, and was using it, along with two saws of his own, to cut away a block of concrete from his back porch. I walked over there and told him in no uncertain terms to give it back, and that he was never to try that again unless he wanted the saw used on him.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*New Baby?*
_Wednesday night, April 23rd, 2006_

I had a dream where Heather and Tab were sleeping in the same room. Heather was pregnant, and wanted me to feel her stomach to feel the baby. That's not weird at all... O_o

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Streak!*
_Wednesday night, April 23rd, 2006_

Running naked through the woods, a hot tub possibly involved...

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Just Moved In*
_Wednesday night, April 23rd, 2006_

A set of apartment buildings, two stories tall with outside stairs leading up to the front balconies to which the doors opened. I was in one of the apartments, I had just moved in. Was unpacking groceries I think, and there was a knock at the door. It was some kid I think. Young kid.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Matt, Matt, Go Away...*
_Wednesday night, April 23rd, 2006_

Something else about Matt. Get out of my dreams already, asshole.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

Last night:

*Most Interesting Conversation*
_Thursday night, April 24th, 2008_

Posting on DV, wordy conversation with *Marlie*. Quite interesting. *Vex Kitten* was in there somewhere, and *Placebo* showed up to make a pretty long post with lots of bolded points later on. In a later dream, actually, but it was a continuation of this one, so it goes here.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*A Whale of a Tale*
_Thursday night, April 24th, 2008_



In a house somewhere with Heather and someone else, maybe Tab. I drank a small tumbler of bourbon, then sat on a couch fiddling with my camera. What happened next was amazing. At one point, my surroundings just changed, and I was sitting on the sidelines of a water park type show, with whales in a river area that ran from in front of me around to my right. There was one gray whale and two killer whales, a male and female. It was weird, the water in front of me was cut off, like there was a glass wall holding it in, but there wasn't. So I could see the whales as they passed just beneath the water in front of me. 

Then I decided I wanted to take closeup video of their antics, so I set my camera to record video, and jumped into the water at my right. The gray whale came by backwards, huge, pushed by the current, then one of the killer whales came blasting through, pushing the larger gray out of the way. I quickly grabbed ahold of it, puling myself onto its wide back. It then turned, with me in tow, and rounded the corner ahead at full speed, jumping through the air, crashing into a sort of small pen above the water with a lioness in it. I remember thinking, that thing could just grab me right off the whale's back! But it didn't, and we rode on. 

The whale went down past where the audience could see, it would have been to my left if I were observing. There was a huge dropoff and a waterfall, and the whale went over it head-first, somersaulting head-over-tail, with me clinging desperately to its back, crouched down with my head tucked under. There was a corner of a scaffolding that if the whale were to hit on its back, it would crush me. Luckily, we missed it, landing with a huge splash. When we came back up, the whale strongly swam its way up the waterfall and back around, doing its circuit. I got off the same place I got on, and Tab (I think) pulled me back out of the water.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*A Foot of a Different Color*
_Thursday night, April 24th, 2008_



Me, Mama and Daddy were driving around looking for somewhere to buy something at, a bible program for the computer. We had the software box, but we needed either more copies, or it was an empty box. We went into one place that claimed they had it all, and looked around for awhile with no luck. Turns out the place mostly sold shoe molds... O_o

I was getting really tired and hungry, we all were, and I had developed a limp because of a poorly fit shoe, ironically enough, but I wasn't about to pay the prices they wanted for shoes, so I bore it. So we left, me limping painfully the whole way, until I finally found a wheelchair and took advantage of it to get back to the car. Riiiiiight... I really need to pay more attention to these things.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Hostile Takeover*
_Thursday night, April 24th, 2008_



Cars parking on a hill beside a busy roadway. We were in hostile territory, perhaps Soviet territory? Some woman pulled up in a Jeep or similar, parked it on the hill but didn't set the emergency brake. Well, she thought she did, but what she pulled was the seat belt strap. She got out, carrying a case containing a sniper rifle, and walked down the hill to set it up, directly behind her car. The car started to slowly roll downhill. I jumped in to the car, grabbed the brake, and pulled it all the way up and back, but it didn't work. The car kept rolling, a little faster now. So I got out, grabbed the frame of the door, and hauled the car back up the hill to its parking spot. 

It was frustrating, because I was playing a fine balancing game with the car. In order to get it where it wouldn't roll down the hill, I had to get it way too close to the road for comfort, and the cars and trucks on the road never slowed. There was something about the woman with the rifle revealing that she wasn't even a good shot, and *Gibbs* (from NCIS) took over for her and fired the shot. He was with us. Whoever 'us' was.

[I seem to have a LOT of dreams involving cars, especially the brakes, not working as they should. It's disturbing. You'll see what I mean as my dream journal progresses.]

Same dream, there was a MiG in bad repair, that we were fixing up to fly. I think we were some rebel band of fighters. I was the mechanic. The pilot wanted to go ahead and give it a trial flight, despite my warnings, so we compromised and I went along, strapped to the rear of the left wing. Well, that or just holding on tight. It may not have been a MiG, I'm not the best with planes. It had VTOL. Anyway, I was doing my mechanic thing while we were in a near-vertical climb, when I spotted something bad. Bad and irreparable. I hollered out to the pilot, “Get out of there, it's going to blow up!” and with that I let go of the plane, and fell back in a freefall. I kept yelling to the pilot to get his rear out of that cockpit or he wasn't going to live to regret it, but he wouldn't, and then the plane exploded.

Miraculously, we both lived. At least the pilot had a parachute. I didn't. We were almost in the outer atmosphere when the thing blew, too. But hey, I'm Superman, right? Actually, I think I may have been Ironman in the dream. Anyway, he was laid up in a hospital bed and I was visiting him. He was red-faced, due to the burns that covered his body. I was apparently fine, and joking with him about what happened.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Burns

> ~|~|~|~|~|~|~
> 
> *Quickie with Burns*
> _Friday night, April 18th, 2008_
> 
> Posting online, replying or talking to Burns.
> 
> ~|~|~|~|~|~|~



aww man, when I read this title I got all excited... what a let down  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Steel

> aww man, when I read this title I got all excited... what a let down



Maybe the next one'll be lucid.  ::wink:: 

These are my last recalled dreams, I remembered a few when I woke up today, but I lost them before I could write them down. I'm going to have to start keeping a paper DJ to make notes in real quick I think, so I don't forget them so fast.


*Timber!*
_Saturday night, April 26th, 2008_



I remember being attacked by a guy with a 2x4, he came at me from around a corner. His first swing hit me solidly in the head and knocked me down, but I kicked him in the chest with both feet, sending him reeling. He kept attacking me, and I kept fighting back as well as I could with no weapon.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*That Darn Goat!*
_Saturday night, April 26th, 2008_



A crazy billy goat kept trying to bite me. It was at Tab's I think, at least Tab and Maggie were there. I stood on a table, and reached down to the goat, and it tried to bite off my finger. Then I just got down and kicked the goat in the head. I think I carried it off somewhere. 

There was something about a long water slide with tires. Not inner tubes, tires. Lot's of lube, too. It was going down the hill behind the house.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

_Monday night, April 28th, 2008_

I KNOW I recalled some dreams earlier, dagnabbit!

----------


## Man of Steel

*Scotland Fever*
_Thursday morning, May 1st, 2008_



I was in this small village-like place, with small shops strewn throughout and display counters in the streets. It was in Scotland, I believe, and there were train tracks with tanker cars in the background. My next dream may have been a continuation of this one, but it was a separate dream. I was looking over some knives in a display counter, and then I had to do something for Mama, something about books.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

[Lucid dream omitted for explicit content. See Members Only section.]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*The Old Matt*
_Thursday morning, May 1st, 2008_

Matt was on the back porch, and I was back there with him, talking to him. He was in a great mood, almost like he was high or something. He was really nice, found everything funny, and was a lot of fun to be around. There was one bit where I brought him some cookies to try, from a bag, and he LOVED them! He kept going on and on about how good they were, and everything. It was weird, but nice.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*A War Blanket*
_Thursday morning, May 1st, 2008_



Not the same dream I think. Heather and I were on the back porch and we found a blanket that had a date on it, 1714. Mama said it had been brought back from the war, but didn't know what war. I think we eventually determined it wasn't really that old after all, and it was from the Civil War.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~


*Unauthorized Parking*
_Thursday morning, May 1st, 2008_



I had a car and was parking it in a zone only authorized for police to use, so I would put a decal on my door that made my car look like a police car, do something to my window, and it would fool the inspecting guy when he gave it a brief glance. I was joking around with Daddy about this. I was trying to match the actual paint on a real police car parked close by to make a new decal for mine. And trying not to get caught doing all this.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Man of Steel

Fourteen recalled dreams tonight, though a lot of them are just fragments.

*A Song of Heartbreak*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Somebody died of a heart attack on the driveway, and I sung a song, on the driveway. I made it up as I went along, and it was damn good, had a nice tune and all. It was country. Something about the sun and a heart attack...woke up to write it down as I was semi-lucid, only to realize when I REALLY got up that it was an FA! Grr! 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Church Schooled*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_



Church, maybe in an old schoolhouse, singing, with Scott? Seems like we were at Scott's family's place. New hymnbook, had to use two different hymnbooks actually. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Kudzu for the Soul*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_



Something about walking down the driveway with a plant, I think I'd come from a...hospital? Hard to tell. Some really busy workplace. I think I was a doctor, or on staff somehow. Lots of strange goings-ons happened beforehand, at this hospital. I was smuggling some stuff out I think. I was talking to someone (my girlfriend? O_o) quite angrily and threw some cuttings from a bush into the trees beside the driveway. I somehow knew they would grow where they landed and make more bushes. I had a full armful of stuff.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*One-Eyed Carpenter*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_



I was at home hanging out with Scott, wearing an eye-patch because my eye had been hit, and I couldn't focus with it. I was waiting for it to heal. [I finally got Daddy an eye-patch, and he loves it, so new dreamsign.] Seems like we were working on a project.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Church Get-Together With Mimi*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_



At a church thing, (maybe the Feast?[Annual church convention I attend in the fall.]) Mimi [Real life friend, who I just got back in touch with.] was there! We were at a restaurant, I got a slushie from a machine, all different flavors mixed together. It was great. We were eating lunch. Mimi was across the room, I was trying to get the time to go talk to her. I think some of the other guys from FL and such were there too with Mimi.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Katie Called*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Katie [My cousin, she's just a few weeks younger than I am.] had called, was nearby, I was trying to talk Mama and Heather into going to see her I think. I was talking to Heather on the back porch about it.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*More Car Trouble*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_



I was driving Heather's *car* while Mama and Heather (maybe Justin too) went in somewhere. I was supposed to pull around and wait on them in front of the store, but the parking lot was made so that there was nowhere to drive between the cars and the storefronts. So I had to reverse and crap. Things were a bit loose, not working quite as planned. Scott saw and I just knew he was going to say something about my driving.

[See what I mean about my trouble with cars in dreams?]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Creek Playground*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Out in the woods with Heather, Justin, Mama, Daddy and maybe Scott. Justin was playing around the creek, there was like a rock wall that enclosed the creek here, and it was made so it stepped down kinda. Justin was having a ball. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Fragment of PJ*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Something about* pj*?

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*That Sexual Feeling*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Sex. I remember sex, but no real solid details. Well, I do remember some details, but not about surroundings or who was involved. Not much, anyway... Ahem.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Katie In Trouble?*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Something else with Katie. Maybe she was in trouble? Seemed kinda like an extension of the earlier dream about her, maybe she'd called again.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*More Mimi*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

Possibly another dream with Mimi in.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Washed Away*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_



A small flooded stream beside the road somewhere, news reporters there, somebody's 4-wheelers had been washed down-stream when they backed their truck up to the stream. They were going down the bank after them on another ATV.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Almost Nothing*
_Thursday night, May 1st, 2008_

One other dream, just a bare fragment. Maybe more dreams, but I can't recall any more.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Man of Steel

*Deep Shit*
_Saturday night, May 3rd, 2008_



We (not sure who all we consisted of, I think Heather was there and maybe Daddy) were looking around in a hardware store that was huge and laid out like a flea market. Then we were all walking around in the country somewhere. Next I remember I was in a pickup truck with a couple other guys, driving through a pasture so covered in manure there was nary a clear spot to be found. We backed up under a shed, a huge shed the size of a barn but nothing but a roof I think (there may have been walls, I can't be sure), the floor of which was also covered thickly in goopy manure. I had to get out to help unload and I was nearly ankle-deep in crap. 

After we got everything unloaded (not sure what it was) we raked away the manure, leaving clean dirt.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Sucker Punch*
_Sunday night, May 4th, 2008_



[Another lucid.]

Mama was really curious as to what the inside of Matt's house looked like these days, so I talked her into just going and knocking on the door and asking to come in and see for herself. Lo and behold, Matt let us in (I went with her) with no problem. The house was now two-story on the inside, with all sorts of weird decor and stuff. The top floor was all open, with two bathrooms sectioned off by low walls and swinging doors almost like short bathroom stalls. The whole set up was much like a courtroom, actually.

After a few minutes of looking around this, it hit me that this just wasn't realistic, and so I did a reality check. BAM! Lucidity! I took a moment to ground myself by turning around and looking closely at my hands, which appeared fine, then hurried downstairs to the back door, where Matt was leaving ahead of me. Just as he exited the screen door, I sucker-punched him in the back, sending him staggering. Then I readied myself and hit him HARD, sending him flying up into the air head over heels the way the guys Iron Man punched in the movie flew. He hit the top branches of the pecan tree in the back yard and fell to the ground hard.

Deciding to leave him be for now, I wanted the Iron Man suit, so I looked around for it. As it was nowhere to be found, I 'expected' it to be there when I walked around front. Well, there were the boots, at least, on the hill. Not exactly what I was looking for, but ah well. I stepped into them just before my lucidity, and the dream, started to fade. I think I started to lose lucidity when things didn't go as planned in the dream.


~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*The Need For Speed*
_Sunday night, May 4th, 2008_



I dreamed I was going for a ride with Heather in her new 2005 Ford Mustang convertible. It was a light blue I think. Unfortunately, Mama came out and wanted us to take her somewhere just before we could leave, and wanted me to get in the backseat so she could have the front seat. Now way was that happening, so I told her she could have the backseat. She had a few grocery bags with her for reasons known only to her. She climbed into the backseat reluctantly and somewhat begrudgingly. Heather took us onto the interstate and said she wanted to see what the car could do, wanted to get up to 100 MPH. She'd already got it up to 70 MPH on the way over, but she really wanted to, "Blow it out." Mama was not too happy about this, but didn't say much. Heather was being an insufferable idiot though, so I just tuned her out and enjoyed the ride and the wind in my hair.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Late Night Shower*
_Sunday night, May 4th, 2008_



Heather, two kids, one really young (maybe about two years old) and named Josh (what's that all about I wonder?) and the other may have been Cody (?) and Matt were on the back porch at a table eating. I was with them, but after we finished eating I soon realized it was getting really late and I had work to do in the morning (I had to fix a light switch today in waking life) so I went to get a shower and go to bed. I gave each of them a hug before I left. Even Matt, and we both commented on how long it had been since I'd hugged my brother. 

Going through the living room it was set up like a hotel room or something, with two or three beds along one wall. One of these was mine I knew. It was arranged this way so we'd all have somewhere to sleep. I gathered my towel and such and went into the bathroom, which was beside my parents' room to get ready for bed. There were two showers, a bathtub with shower head in the main part of the bathroom, and a smaller stand-up shower in a separate smaller room of the bathroom. 

I was eying the stand-up shower, anticipating using it even though it looked like the spray had been frozen somehow in mid-spray and had dirt and bugs on it (I think I was figuring on breaking it off, or thought it was a practical joke maybe) and the doors didn't look they would close right, when Daddy yelled through the adjoining wall asking me was I ready to fix the light switch yet. He thought I was up early, even though I hadn't gone to bed yet. I was going to just go ahead and do it. [Now, actually, Daddy was calling me to get up and come work on the light switch in real life, and that woke me up at this time.] I woke up with the image of that shower spray in my head.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Naiya

LOL good job punching that guy.  ::D: 

Anyways I have trouble just making things appear...sometimes it helps to visualize and concentrate on the object you want first before turning around and expecting it to be there. But also it may not have worked as well because your dream was close to ending anyway. Hopefully you can wear the Ironman suit next time! That would be so cool.  :boogie:

----------


## Man of Steel

> LOL good job punching that guy. 
> 
> Anyways I have trouble just making things appear...sometimes it helps to visualize and concentrate on the object you want first before turning around and expecting it to be there. But also it may not have worked as well because your dream was close to ending anyway. Hopefully you can wear the Ironman suit next time! That would be so cool.



Hehe, 'that guy' was my asshole brother. Wish I could punch him like that in real life.  ::lol:: 

I don't think I'd ever really tried that before, making something materialize like that. Next time I'll put a bit more thought into it. I think my problem in that dream was low lucidity because of the too-familiar surroundings. I find I'm more easily able to maintain lucidity in strange environments. 

Anyhow, more dreams!

*Dream omitted for content.*

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Visit to the Queen Bee*
_Monday night, May 5th, 2008_



I had come from that last dream, and was now walking into this huge convention center almost reminiscent of the Cobb Galleria Center. I may have been there for a church thing, not sure. There was a lobby area with escalators leading down to the auditorium, and in this lobby area were two huge cakes made to look like farmland and crops, to the left of the escalators. I was starving, and wanted to eat some, but the...usher? Sitting opposite said they were for after whatever I was there for, and I probably shouldn't eat any yet. 

So I didn't. Instead I walked over to the short hallway that forked off to the right of the escalators and led to several rooms off that way. I was rather, erm, exhausted from the events of the previous dream, and could hardly walk even, but I still headed for a room which had a title above the door that was something about a Honey Hive or the like. It would seem I was looking for a woman. The Queen Bee referenced in the title. There was honey everywhere, it was a sticky mess. A recipe for fun, too...

I think I found her and she wasn't interested in talking to me, so I came back out to the lobby and proceeded down the escalator. I remember I was either barefoot or wearing only socks and I put the ball of my right foot on the escalator belt at the top, held onto the rail, and slid over the edge of the first step then rode it down normally.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Sabotage!*
_Monday night, May 5th, 2008_



I was at some training facility where they taught stick fighting. We learned with thin bamboo sticks. It went on for a while, and there was a bad guy doing something to sabotage the training I think. I decided to investigate this. I managed to figure out who it was, then he figured out I knew, and came after me once the instructor left the building. We were in the kitchen, and he was Chinese and far better trained than I. He had a heavy-bladed brute of a knife that he attacked with [Note: remember to draw the knife up as soon as I can.], and all I had to defend myself with were two thin, dry bamboo sticks picked hurriedly out of a pile by the sink. 

I was hitting him with double strikes about the midsection, hips, waist, shoulders and arms, all while ducking and spinning to dodge his slashes and cuts. We fought in the kitchen for several minutes, and I was barely holding him off, until we  heard the instructor coming back, then the bad guy turned tail and skedaddled.

A bit of a shift occurred after I got my breath back, and it was now at some point shortly after the fight and after I'd told the people in charge what had happened and who the saboteur was. The guys in charge were talking about the issue without me present. I think I may have been eavesdropping, but it may have just been one of those scene shifts that my dreams like to pull. The main head guy was talking about what to do about what I had discovered, but the instructor said, “I hate to say this, as he's a good kid, but let's face it; he's never done anything right before.”

Taking this to mean that I was wrong about it all, they decided to do nothing about the saboteur, as they didn't think it was who I said it was. This really pissed me off. It also pissed me off that the instructor was largely right in his statement.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

It continues to amaze me how easy it is to find pictures on the internet that so closely match what I saw in my dreams. Sure, it takes a little looking and the right keywords, but it's a lot easier than you might think. Of course, they don't match my dreams _perfectly_, but some come awfully close.

----------


## Man of Steel

I had crappy recall for a couple nights, or either made short notes then forgot what they meant, but I bring you three nights of dreams in one post tonight. I still have to write out Friday night's dreams, but there wasn't much to them anyway.

*The Gathering*
_Thursday night, May 8th, 2008_



I was at some big group get-together out in the boonies. It could have been a Dreamviews meetup, but I'm not sure. We were all sitting in a huge circle around a fire, beside a small lake. Seems like *Mes Tarrant* was there, which lends credence to the DV idea. Lots of people were there, and there was a lot of talking and joking going on.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Psych Out*
_Thursday night, May 8th, 2008_



I was at this huge mansion slash office building, with some secretary/VP woman. I was supposed to be serving some time for community service, or working off a debt or something I think. It was a long dream, but I won't bore you with the somewhat boring details. It was directly influenced by the episode of Psych I watched before bed, right down to the murdered millionaire and the prime suspect being the VP who inherited everything.

[If you don't watch Psych, you should. It's an awesome show.]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*In the Woods*
_Thursday night, May 8th, 2008_

I was walking through the woods with Matt, along a path similar to the one in the dream mentioned above, but this led to a small lake, much like the one in the get-together dream above. We stopped at one point to make a fire with my firesteel, I think, and there was a bridge, maybe a floating one, across a narrow section of the lake. We were just out exploring I think, and talking.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Duck, Duck, It's a Goose!*
_Thursday night, May 8th, 2008_



I was at a house or some sort of building beside a lake, where there was some big to-do over a girl being missing. Apparently everybody thought she was too pretty to have been kidnapped, which makes no sense but whatever. After a while she showed up, just having left on an errand. She looked a lot like John McClane's daughter, Lucy, from _Live Free or Die Hard_. I was standing off to one side with I think Tab and maybe Mama, observing the fuss. 

Suddenly, I was viciously attacked! Dive bombed—

By a goose. A big honking Canada goose, which relentlessly attacked me, forcing me to defend myself and flee. I ran toward the lake, which was only about twenty feet away from the shelter I was standing under, following Mama and Tab in. Tab helped me step down into the water as there were fallen trees and vines in the water. We waded through the water, picking our way through the vines and logs for a while.

[Water is definitely a huge dreamsign for me, three dreams involving bodies of water in one night.]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*The Father's Day Special*
_Friday afternoon, May 9th, 2008_



I dreamed later, during an afternoon nap, of a television show starring John Travolta, Harrison Ford and Jim Belushi. What a cast... It seems Harrison Ford's character got killed off in the fourth episode, and that ticked me off. There was also some Scottish guy. The plot was weird, and quickly evolved into some strange mission about Father's Day explained by Jim Belushi as he rode a motorcycle into town to buy cereal. 

Meanwhile, I was at home trying to eat my Cap'n Crunch, but somebody had put just a small amount of fresh cereal in on top of the old, stale, brown gross stuff already in the canister, and I had to pick it out or try to eat the absolutely unappetizing old cereal. It was disgusting. Matt was there, too. He came in after I started fixing my cereal. I think Tab was around somewhere, but Mama and Daddy were gone somewhere for Father's Day I think. I get the feeling I was waiting for Jim Belushi to get back with fresh cereal.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*I have some dreams from Friday night I'll add in a bit.*

*Thanksgiving Chaos*
_Saturday night, May 10th, 2008_

I dreamed I was at home, out in the yard I think, and Tab came over. She had come to get something, though I can't remember what. I remember Rubbermaid tubs, and maybe gloves.

This dream sorta led into the next dream wherein I was trying to show Tab a kayak. She wanted a kayak, so I was recommending a few good ones to her at good prices. I was demonstrating one of these in a swimming pool, then we got out and on the way back to the house, which was right there, I emphasized to her the importance of a good paddle.

Back in the house, it was suddenly Heather I was with, and Justin was there. We were getting ready for some big Thanksgiving dinner, and Daisy was in the house. The house was a MESS. Mama kept talking about taking daisy to the pound, but only temporarily. I was not about to let that happen, though, and kept her in my room with me.

I kept coming back to this dream over the night, so bits and pieces of it are everywhere in my head.

[Notice the dreamsign in the theme of something bad happening to Daisy.]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Shooting the Moon*
_Saturday night, May 10th, 2008_



I dreamed there was some guy here, parked in the turnaround in a compact car, that had made some kind of fancy technology. It allowed him to put another moon into the sky, and make paper napkins without cutting trees. He was going on and on about how we would benefit from having a new moon, and how easy it was to have napkins at your fingertips. 

I didn't get the napkin thing, and told him why bother? Napkins are cheap!

We were going somewhere in his car, though, on a roadtrip. We somehow wound up in the Middle East, where Russian soldiers were trying to shoot his new moon down with missiles because it was making dozens of reflections of itself in the sky. They couldn't figure out which to shoot, but they finally got it, and the false moon fell out of the sky and dropped straight through the ground, making a huge crater and causing fire to shoot up out of the hole in a huge explosion. There were missile trucks and Russian troops spread out all over a huge area of the desert.

The guy said we'd better get out of there before they figured out who we were, even though we were at a distance, and so we scrammed. There were some other people in the back of his car, I think we hauled them out and left them there. 

Somehow it became important that no one know who I was or where I was, because the Russians wanted me dead and I wasn't safe until we got home. I had fans, however, one group of whom had my name on the tag of their pickup truck. We tried to lead them off to make them think they knew where I was so that they would lead the enemies astray, but it didn't work. 

I eventually reached home unscathed, though.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Terminated*
_Saturday night, May 10th, 2008_

Then I dreamed I was in this huge room, almost like an opera house in a state of disrepair, and there was a bad guy taunting me from one of the balconies. It was Matt, and he had on some kind of suit and could use the Force kinda. I had to chase him all around, trading blows here and there. He was fast as hell, but I finally caught him and drove him to the floor at the center of the place. 

I had him in a compression hold, where I was pushing his head back against his body and folding him almost in half backwards, but it didn't bother him, and he was laughing, taunting me that I'd never be able to hurt him or kill him in this hold. He didn't know me well enough, it seems.

I quickly changed my grip on his head, reaching a hand around either side of his skull, then with a hard pull with both hands in a simple twist broke his neck and left his lifeless body lying on the floor of the opera house. I'm not totally sure that actually killed him, as I got that feeling you get in movies where the bad guy just doesn't die, but apparently it did the job.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*R2-CPU*
_Saturday night, May 10th, 2008_



Another dream where I was looking through pictures taken during a [technology?] show of sorts I was at with the father of a friend of mine. I was trying to find a picture with both of us in it, or even just me, but I could only find my sleeve in the frame for the longest time. I was trying to use this to remember the event I think. Eventually, I found the picture I was looking for, and I was suddenly back there, walking around having fun and occasionally talking with my friend's father. 

At one point I saw this awesome computer based on R2-D2, where the CPU case was a miniature R2-D2 and the monitor, keyboard and speakers all were in the same blue-and-white color scheme and looked like extensions of him, except the whole thing looked as if it could have been made out of LEGOs. I picked the CPU up and turned it over to see the bottom, then set it upright. It was really cool.

Then I remember, back in the time where I had been looking through the pictures, trying to call my friend's father up and find out where said friend was these days. He was living in a camper now it seemed [very odd, considering he owns several businesses in real life, or did last I knew] and didn't know where his daughter was.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Girl of My Dreams*
_Saturday night, May 10th, 2008_

Very short dream, but best of the night. I was knocking on a door, seeing it from the inside, when *MoT* opened the door, grabbed my arm and pulled me inside, overbalancing me. For some reason (I'm pretty sure it was on purpose) I passed out and fell to the floor just inside the foyer. *MoT* immediately dropped to her knees and started doing CPR on me. She straddled my stomach to be able to bear down on her arms, ran her hands up under my shirt onto my chest to get a better feel of if I was breathing or not, and then started mouth-to-mouth. Very good mouth-to-mouth.

Unfortunately, I woke up before I could start enjoying it too much. In real life I woke up, that is. I'm pretty sure I wasn't really out of it in the dream, and I think we both knew that. I told her last night she was the girl of my dreams; looks like I was right.  ::D: 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Man of Steel

I had some really weird dreams night before last, and a lucid this morning. Doing pretty good!

*Post-Apocalyptic Times*
_Sunday night, May 11th, 2008_

I dreamed I was in a post-apocalyptic scenario, where people were turning cannibal, eating one another and themselves, all sorts of bad stuff was happening, and the military was mobilizing to fight zombie hordes. I was a reporter trying to gather information for an underground newsletter, but I got spotted and forcefully volunteered by a military officer leading his troops past my hiding place in the barren wasteland. I had just been walking through the area looking for a place to stake out the troop movements.

He said as I tried to make myself look small and invisible beneath my gauzy white umbrella, “Either volunteer yourself and choose your position, or be volunteered and put on the front lines” I volunteered myself, and assumed my position at the rear.

Before that I was inside a refugee camp in a huge industrial warehouse, where people were eating other people, and one man had eaten his own arm off and tied the stump off with his t-shirt. Babies were being eyed as possible food sources, and disease was spreading. Zombie invasion was expected. I was with a group on a tiered floor overlooking the main warehouse floor, considered a safer place than below. I climbed down an air conditioning unit to the floor below, though, to remove myself from the foul reek of human waste and festering wounds.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*I'm No Pirate!*
_Sunday night, May 11th, 2008_

I had come through this tunnel, and was trying to apprehend a bunch of jewels and gems from an old-fashioned bunch with (sword?)canes. I got them, and escaped with my life, boarding a pirate ship with a bunch of lowly vagrants that called themselves pirates. They expected me to be their captain; I just wanted Jack Sparrow to show up and take over this lot. They could keep the jewels for all I cared. I had my son to worry about.

We set sail for the open seas, though I had to drag the ship out by its mainmast through the port and past the docks. We sailed for anywhere else, as I manned the Crow's Nest and my son took the wheel, and greasy-haired pirate crewmen did other sailor-like things. It was all very surreal, and gloomy.

We went ashore on a small tropical island, my son and I, to bury our treasure and camp in the palms and ferns, and observe the wild animals in their frolicking. I'm not sure if they really frolicked all that much, however. More like tried to eat us. At least the trees were comfortable, though.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Rib Dinner*
_Sunday night, May 11th, 2008_

I was getting a shower, then stepped out, wrapped my towel around my waist and went to eat a meal of barbecued ribs in the gymnasium with Matt and Alesia. We talked, chatted, joked, despised each other, kidded around, exchanged hated and hateful glares, amused ourselves with thinking on the other's folly and putrid nature, and generally had fun. I enjoyed my ribs, and made Alesia as uncomfortable as I possibly could whilst chatting it up with Matt, then went back to my room.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

[Wow, that was surreal. Writing your dreams at 6:30 in the morning the day after you have them is a trip, let me tell you. It's like...far out. I just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in.]

*Arresting Developments*
_Monday night, May 12th, 2008_

I had just come home from some long trip, and was welcomed by Amy, Matt and Tab, an unlikely welcoming crew. Mama and Daddy weren't home. I had two suitcases, and all I wanted to do was retire to my room and rest, maybe get a shower. We weren't at home, exactly, it was like a hotel or condo.

*CONTENT REMOVED*

We were interrupted before too long, though, as Amy screamed a threat through the door that she was calling the police to me. She said she'd trumped up some charge that would get me put away for some time. Apparently I'd managed to piss her off somehow. Not exactly a hard thing to do. Naturally, I scrambled for my clothes, only to realize my suitcases had been taken out of the room.

Great, just great.

I wrapped a towel around my waist, said my goodbyes to the beautiful girl on my floor, and scooted out the window. I ran around and tried to come through the front door, acting all innocent-like, just a little extra just in case, since I had no idea what Amy would accuse me of. Mama and Daddy were back by now, but the police were already on their way. It must have been something really nasty that Amy accused me of, because there a lot of police and a big crowd gathered.

I ran off through the crowd, trying to get the heck outta there before Amy could give my description to the police. Unfortunately, I was trying to run in a towel and wasn't quite quick enough. I got caught, but it wasn't as bad as all that really, and I was made to go along with a group of teens that I somehow knew from a delinquent camp somewhere. That guy that played in Hostage, the really bad teenager, was in the group, and seemed like a nice guy, we knew each other.

There were also a few girls, one especially; a dark-skinned beautiful Native American girl. We all went to some theater where they showed a movie they had made, with *Goldney*'s help I think, on a television in front of rows of those metal-and-plastic chairs.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Wild Ride*
_Monday night, May 12th, 2008_

We were driving through town, changing lanes rapidly as if we didn't really know where we were going. The car ahead of us was even worse, and cut us off a few times. After awhile, every time it or we would change lanes, the car would kinda fishtail, and the back end would float up into the air to follow the front end until we got lined up, then settle back down. It was awesomely cool.

Somehow I got onto the bumper of the car in front of us, the rear bumper, and I would hold on for dear life as the rear end of the car, with me hanging off it behind, would rise up into the air and swing over another car before roughly dropping down to the pavement again. I was having loads of fun, and almost kicked a guy's head through his sunroof once. I thought to myself, I could have kicked your head in. Violent, aren't I?

I crawled up the car, balancing on the side mirror then leaping onto the hood before grabbing onto the rear bumper of our car, riding it for a while, then climbed into the backseat. Or front seat, I'm not sure.

The dream changed, with me in the backseat with a little girl trying to fix something that looked like earbuds for her. Except it was an ink pen, I think. We were at a Rite-Aid, and someone had gone in to get something needed to fix this

Dream changed again, this time I was alone back in the woods, with a high bank in front of me and the sound of running water behind me. I heard something rustling the bushes at the top of the bank, but then thought to myself; I'm dreaming, I can do anything I want to. I was lucid just like that. I climbed up the bank, partly to investigate the noise but mostly just to see where I was. Behind me was a small creek, and a hill rose in front of me, leading back to town. Where I had been was a spot the hill dropped in to form a bank, which evened out to my left.

Trying to think of what to do, I realized I was wearing gloves, and pulled them off, thinking about the task AspiR wanted me to try; eat my own hand. It didn't look very appetizing, though, and after the dream of the night before about diseased cannibals it REALLY didn't look too tasty, so I decided to pass on that. I was really enjoying my lucidity, and just wanted to go with the flow of my dream for a while, so I turned back toward the stream, taking the time to admire the details everywhere.

The leaves on the ground, the way the water flowed. There wasn't much of a bank around this part of the creek, the hill flowed right into the shore easily. On the far side, though, there was a high cliff wall, as the creek seemed to run through a small canyon. All of a sudden, here came Daisy, running down the middle of the creek, splashing and playing, frolicking in the water. I watched her, and said to myself, that's a good idea. I knew I could take as long as I wanted, and was in no hurry, so I walked to the creek.

Hanging from the air near me were two ropes, a yellow nylon rope obviously for swinging into the creek on, and an older, thicker, but rotten-looking cotton rope. I grabbed the yellow one, setting the lone knot at its end into my fist, and swung out above the water. I couldn't get out as far as I wanted, though, so I swung back in to the bank in an effort to gain more height up the hill. No such luck, but after a couple false starts I spied a large driftwood log on the bank which I could stand on to gain more height.

I did so, them swung out almost to the middle of the creek, and dropped. The sensation of the smoothed-over rocks covered with a light covering of mud, prodding me all over as I fell on my side in the shallow water, was incredible. Realistic, but not painful as it perhaps should have been. Laughing, I stood up, my water shoes I'd been wearing soaked, but my clothes not so much, and called to Daisy. I decided to do one of the first Tasks of the Month; fly into orbit and ride a satellite.

I walked upstream until I came to a point where there was a shelter, like you'd find in a state park group shelter, on the right, enclosing partly the creek on the side the canyon wall did not. There was a concrete walkway/drain plate there, so I stepped up onto it and into the shelter, then walked out through the screen door into an open yard. The grass was beautifully green and damp, the sky was cloudy and overcast, and I could see the buildings of the city up the hill in the near distance.

Off to my left was what could have perhaps been a ball field, and in front of me was a chain-link fence surrounding some small area, perhaps a kennel or the like. I gazed admiringly at all I could see, amazed at the detail and imagery my mind could create on such short notice. I though, or said, to myself, Is that a church or cathedral up there? And looked more carefully at the large, sprawling building with the vaulted windows at the top of the hill on the other side of a road.

Still thinking of flying into orbit and riding a satellite, but in no real hurry, as if I didn't do it this time it was no big deal, I stepped closer to the kennel, and started to pull myself up onto the fence. There I felt my dream start to fade. There wasn't much I could do to stop it, I knew, I had to get up anyway. So I just kept pulling myself up to stand on the edge of the fence, fighting only a little at the fading dream, the seeing I was not even going to be able to manage that small feat, let it go, waking up happy and satisfied.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Camera Troubles*
_Monday night, May 12th, 2008_

I was thrift-shopping with Mama and Heather, and possibly Aunt Lois. I won't bore you, or me, with the details, but it was a long walk to the store and I had to buy a door. There was one point where I had to walk through the remains f some decrepit building and take a door off to get in. It was dangerous and precarious.

I walked home by myself, taking the road, using my walking stick to push myself up off the ground like a pole vault. As I cleared the top of a hill about halfway home, I admired the cherry and peach trees in bloom that I had planted off to my right, in a bit of a hollow nestled underneath the hill.

I met Matt at the top of the hill, and bragged about planting the trees. He asked me which ones were mine, and I pointed them out then said, “Well, all but that one there at the back, that one over there, and the one just there, see?” He then pointed to the Nikon D40 I all of a sudden had hanging around my neck, and asked me if I'd used it yet. I said, no I hadn't, but that I may as well now. I set it on a rock and got out my memory card for it, unwrapping it and putting it in. I was having trouble, since Matt was making me nervous, and he had to help me out, as he knew how it worked.

The he posed overlooking the hollow and wanted me to take a picture of him. So I did. The camera was weird now, the whole back of it was a huge touchscreen with all sorts of menus and inset views. It had to be about the size of an A2 paper. I was trying to pull up the picture, which I had taken on all automatic setting but I thought turned out well, if a bit artistically overexposed, but at the same time dark, and I couldn't figure out what did what.

I tapped the screen at the point I thought I should and said, “I guess this will do it?” And Matt took it from my hands and used two fingers to draw it out bigger, like on an iPhone, and said, “No, THIS will do it.” I was just like, “Oh, okay...”

There was some trouble with the SD card again...Maybe I hadn't taken it out of its bag before I tried to put it in the camera. Or maybe that was the battery... Dreams.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*The Injustice League*
Monday night, May 12th, 2008

A fragment about robbing a bank by...get this, stealing the WHOLE VAULT. Superheroes definitely involved. We/they smashed and grabbed, took the bank vault which was shaped like a huge ball, flew it out into the Caribbean ocean, found a shallow spot near an island, set it down and cracked the door off.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

----------


## Man of Steel

I remembered three dreams from night before last (I didn't sleep last night, at all, I was up late writing) and two fragments, but they were so dull and crappy I didn't bother to write them down. I'll write only one out here, and just note the rest.

*Gouge Out His Eyes!*
_Tuesday night, May 13th, 2008_

It was the NtbMO*, and we were eating at our place. It was me, Mama, Daddy, Matt, Tab, and some guest. The dream was set years ago, not long after Tab's ordeal with her hip, and we were all sitting at the table eating and talking when I said something, I don't remember what now. I was sitting to the left of Tab, with Matt to her right. Matt looked at me around Tab and mouthed a warning, telling me not to say anymore about something. I didn't understand, so I mouthed back, what? He kept telling me, just mouthing it, and it was not to say anything about Tab's hip or what she'd went through with all that. I wasn't going to say anything about it anyway. Thing is, our guest saw us mouthing back and forth, and asked about it. Somehow it was revealed, and Tab started to cry, and I got in trouble with Mama for it being my fault, which it wasn't. Matt just sat back and grinned. 

I was just as pissed at Matt for hurting Tab's feelings as everybody else was upset at me. So I jumped up onto the table and around Tab, and attacked Matt tooth and nail. Literally, I bit him on the nose, trying to take it with me, and gouged at his eyes with two fingers of my right hand. I was just going crazy. He totally didn't expect it, either. I was maybe eight or ten, I guess, in the dream? The timeline wasn't quite right, but that's as near as I can figure. The dream ended there, I think.

*[Holy day.]

[Now, as mentioned before, I'm not too big on interpreting dreams, but in this case I know exactly what this one means and where it stems from. This crap goes way deeper than I want to talk about, but my brother has hurt my sister a lot over the years. in a lot of ways. And I tended to get blamed for a lot of crap I didn't do as a kid, thanks mostly to Tab and some to Matt. So that's where the roots of this dream lie. It may not seem like much on the surface, but I was feeling such strong emotion in the dream that I wanted to not only kill, but maim and disfigure my own brother beyond recognition by his own mother. I wanted him to hurt, I wanted him to pay. Just strong, powerful emotion. The kind of crap I don't let out, ever. It came out in that dream. I don't really want to think about it any more.

----------


## Man of Steel

Huge dream update, I have been journaling, but I have six DJs to keep up now, one on paper, two on my computer, and three online. So expect updates about twice a week from now on.

*Memories of Tomorrow*
_Thursday, May 15th, 2008_

I was meeting* MoT* in a mall in either Newnan or Columbus, in the dream she used to live in Atlanta. In the dream, she would be working at a jewelry store, and her name was Emily. I did meet her, and a lot of other stuff happened in the mall too, but I can't remember everything.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Short Longbow*
_Friday, May 16th, 2008_

IRC chat node with MoT, MSG and others, we were talking about small, destitute European countries. I was in Matt's yard with the Toshiba while Matt was grilling. He was shooting arrows at his back door with a wooden bow to pass the time. I left to go home and get my own bow.

 As I dug through my closet to find it, I could hear Penny or some other parrot we had making noises out in the living room, or maybe it was on the front porch, as Mama and Daddy got home from somewhere. There was a van and two cars parked in the yard, perpendicular to the front porch beside the hot tub.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Sly Fighter*
_Friday, May 16th, 2008_

I was Sylvester Stallone again, being chased through a hallway of some industrial building by a mad Billy Zane. We ran under some HVAC units suspended from overhead, and I used them to split his head open, leaving blood all over them, but he kept coming. He chased me into this huge bathroom with a lot of stalls, and we kept fighting. I finally put him down for a bit, then this really hot girl appears from out of nowhere.

She starts basically kicking my ass. Reminded me a lot of River Tam, only she was a lot hotter. She look like the secretary from Nothing to Lose, which I watched the night before. She liked to kick, but her kicks didn't pack much punch, despite her spiky heels. I endured it for a bit, kinda laughing to myself, then grabbed her by the leg, and a very nice leg it was too (she was wearing a dress) and pulled her in close and off-balance.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Let's Go Fly a Kite!*
_Friday, May 16th, 2008_

Something about hang-gliding in a park, or rather not being able to as we had to go. Also something about catering a meal for some event there.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Country Jam*
_Friday, May 16th, 2008_

I was out in the country, heading somewhere, something about a run-down motel room, and goats in another part.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Lunch in the Park*
_Friday, May 16th, 2008_

Started out as kind of a flash-back to a stormy sea with Darth Vader riding a huge monster of the deep and fighting Yoda. Vader won, somehow. 

Then I was at a lunch in a park-type place on the Sabbath, and they had the same sea creature Darth Vader was riding stuffed in miniature. The woman responsible was telling us how it was made from a woman and the chest of a lion, the latter of which was “cooked on” to the plastic base to add to the form. It also had the skin and mane of the lion. It looked like a seal-elephant-boar-whale hybrid, with tusks and a trunk, real ugly and mean-looking. The thing was downright scary.

There were other such things stuffed as well, along with a small pond with lily pads and stuff. The woman talking to us used the F-word in relating a story about her daughter, which in present company was kind of awkward. As we got ready to leave, the woman was Marilyn, and Darl was there. Marilyn's two daughters, about 16 or so, showed up, along with her older, pregnant daughter. 

We had to put up our dishes in these group-shelter-like buildings that were set up for catering, with tables already set up and all. We left in two cars. I was supposed to ride in the first, with Marilyn and Darl and their daughters, but there was no room and I didn't want to, so I went back to the second car. Mama was driving, Daddy was in the back seat, and one other person was in it too. It was a convertible, and the back seat folded up weird. I unfolded it and got in with Daddy.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Thanksgiving With the Family*
_Saturday, May 17th, 2008_

Thanksgiving was at Tab's house, actually a trailer nearby. Maybe the parsonage, not sure. Everybody was there, Matt, Tab, Heather, the kids, etc. Taiven was walking, but it seemed like he was Tab's somehow. Him and Gabriel were playing in the yard while me and Matt watched them. Maggie was in the house helping with dinner I think.

Some guy named Arnold, apparently an old flame of Heather's, was there, though he was now married to whatshername that lived next door maybe? Not sure if they lived next door or what. He kissed Heather. Weird. I had this magazine that worked as a high-speed wireless modem, and was trying to use it with my laptop as I could get a signal at home, later in the dream. 

I was going to fold it over my lamp and use the signal it put out to get my laptop online in my bed, but I woke up before I could try it.

[Another dream about Thanksgiving. What gives here (no pun intended)?]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Sunday's dreams go here.*

----------


## Man of Steel

I had an awesome day for dreaming today. I didn't go to bed until 7:00AM, then I tried to WILD because I felt like I could, until 7:55, with no luck. I went to sleep though, and wow, did I dream but good!

*Get to Da Choppa!*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

I dreamed I was in charge of piloting a small helicopter into a Jurassic Park-like place. There was a copse of trees surrounded by a huge field, with a clearing just big enough to set a chopper down in the middle. This clearing was nearly impossible to find if one did not know the exact coordinates. I was meant to be taking some samples or the like I think. 

I carried a pistol with me in case of dinosaur attack, and the first time (in the dream) I went there I had to use it. I had wandered a short distance away from the chopper to take a leak, and went into a short tunnel, like a gutter. It was dark in there, as it was about sundown outside anyway, but I had a flashlight. I looked up to see light reflecting off the eyes of three dinosaurs within ten feet of me. Then I looked back down to realize that I was standing on the back of some huge alligator-like dinosaur, buried in the mud. 

Then it woke up, and I hurriedly fired a few shots from my handgun into the darkness and scooted back to the chopper. I sat huddled in there for a minute or three, then lifted off and headed back home. But the dream doesn't end here. No, this is only the very beginning. This dream is epic in length.

So now I'm at home, sitting around in the living room talking about my day like it was any other day. We own this huge dinosaur reserve, apparently. I ask Mama to get me the shotgun, because I saw more carnivores today than usual and I'm worried my pistol won't do the trick next time. I want the .30-30, but don't know if I'd have time to work the action before getting eaten. So the double-barreled 12 gauge will have to work.

Sitting in the living room with us are two very hot young women, one a bit older than the other but very much alike in looks. At first I think they are mother and daughter, but then I realize they are sisters, the daughters of Mayor Jesse Ventura, who is interested in our dinosaur reserve experiment and wants to purchase an interest. They are talking, batting around ideas with us. They almost remind me of the Judds in their younger years, but hotter. Auburn hair, fiery eyes, a bit haughty in the older one's case especially.

I flirted a bit with them, especially the younger one. 

Then Mama calls me back to the back porch to talk to our other guest, a guy about my own age, perhaps their brother, though I am not sure. He is from the city, but his family will be moving into the reserve soon, and he is curious about a pellet rifle I had in the closet. He wants to know if I am a good shot with it. I laugh and assure him that I am, then tell him he can keep it. He says he doesn't have anywhere to use it now, but I tell him he will soon enough when he moves out here.

The next day I go back to the DZ in my chopper, which has just been officially given me by its previous owner, our former pilot. He had been training me to use it, and finally gave it to me. I stayed near the helicopter, cleaning the fuselage of mud and doing some basic maintenance, and didn't see many dinosaurs. I returned home without incident, to another night of conversation about how we would continue to manage our reserve land and its prehistoric inhabitants, 

This time, Mayor Jesse Ventura was there was there as well, and he wanted me to take his son (I think it was his son, could have been nephew) with me, the guy I'd given the pellet rifle to. So, come the next day, I did. I messed around with him a little, flying blind and making him guess where we were supposed to land, because I had it all memorized beyond sight. He didn't do half bad, either. 

We spent the day in the DZ, I think he may have brought the pellet rifle. We saw a few dinosaurs, but none bothered us. But then about sunset up comes a huge storm, and the dinosaurs get restless. I'm afraid we won't be able to take off, and I'm injured somehow rushing back to the chopper, so the kid has to fly us out of there. Now, it's a pretty tight area to rise up out of, and it's scary with someone piloting who has only ever piloted a RC chopper. 

We almost collide with the trees several times, once almost taking the top off of several at once, but we make it out. Unfortunately, the kid doesn't know where the heck he is, and I'm too out of it to tell him, so we wind up flying all night. I wake up with no idea where we are, but the chopper is going crazy, obviously out of fuel. I yell at him to cut the engines before he burns them up, but he's panicking, and the craft is rocking and bouncing through the air a few thousand feet above Orlando, Florida. 

The water below is a beautiful deep blue, but we're about to hit it at 17 feet per second as the engines wheeze to death and the blades stop rotating. The poor kid is about to die of panic, so I have to do something I really hadn't wanted to do, but I'm sure not letting my precious helicopter crash like like. When we're about a hundred feet up, I suspend us and the helicopter in midair, letting us down gently, flying us under my power. Yeah, I totally psi-powered it.

The kid is passed out by now. I float us out of the helicopter and set us down none too gently on a nearby rocky beach, and let the chopper down close by in the ocean, where I can recover it later. I'm afraid it's not going to be repairable though. A group of young kids find us and take us to their mother's house, near Orlando, where we stay for awhile.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Superbad Cop*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

I impersonated a police officer in order to not get caught doing something. Something about hanging up an anchor of sorts on a bar on the wall. We were inside a grocery store. Me and one other guy I think. Trying to solve a murder mystery, our one suspect, a woman about 40 who looked like she was all kinds of drugs, bad ones, was handcuffed but running free around the store.

The exits were blocked, but it was up to me and two or three real cops to find out if she was in fact guilty. It was a lot like Superbad, I was like one of the cops from that movie, just having fun. I kept acting like I knew martial arts, even though I didn't, running up walls and stuff. It was hilarious, really. 

All kinds of stuff happened, down to me saying the woman had killed this guy and left him in her bed in a back room, dead, then when we went in there, busted the door down and all, he's laying in bed not dead, but asleep, and wakes up like, “What's going on?” 

I had this HUGE two-way radio, the size of a large book with all kinds of dials and knobs. It was really really cheap. This was all in Orlando I think. As the dream drug on, it got weird though. 

Turns out the actual killer was some freak with tattoos all over his body, and fingernails cut short yet really sharp, and he attacked us in the woods outside the grocery store when we went searching for him. We didn't really know what we were getting into. This guy used voodoo or something, it was creepy.

I don't remember all the details, but he grabbed me from behind and like scratched up my back, I ran and he gave chase, laughing maniacally. There was some weird stuff going on in those woods, too. A small hut somewhere back in there, with an old woman living there. I think she helped us.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Lunch Time At Last!*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

We were at the FoTagain, the second day this time, I think it was in Columbus or Atlanta but it could have been Destin or Panama City. We were in another huge mall. The second service was over, and we were going to get something to eat, maybe Chinese, then come back for a third service. Dunno why there were three services though.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Please Place All Belongings in Front of the Scanner*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

Not sure if this was in one of the other dreams or not. We were leaving an airport, and had to place our bags on a desk in front of a machine to scan them. Any credit cards or ID cards had to be scanned, along with anything metal. There was one of those dome cameras on the wall in the corner above the desk. I could describe the desk in detail, it was a bit cluttered. 

Matt and Alesia and Tab were there, along with Mama and Daddy, but I'm not sure about the kids. We left through big metal detectors, which didn't go off even though I had my SAK in my pocket, but I had removed the knife blade. We exited through the metal detectors then big glass doors. I think we went to Tab's house in the city.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Lap Time*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

I'm not sure if this was a separate dream or if it belonged to, or was a continuation of, the first dream I recorded. We (not positive who all we entailed) were all sitting around waiting for supper to be served, maybe at Tab's house from the dream above or maybe in another house from the first dream. I was thinking something about sex. There was this girl, who looked a bit like Salma Hayek, and I kept thinking about her sitting in my lap while we ate. If you know what I mean. It was rather odd. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Dreadlocked Computer?*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

Something about a real estate agent, or lawyer, something, hitting her computer which had dreadlocks, in her office in Atlanta.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Otter Surprise*
_Monday, May 19th, 2008_

I dreamed we were trying to recover a body of an animal from a wheat field, so we placed a blanket over top of the wheat and the body would show up somehow. It wound up being a dead otter drug into view by a huge king snake. It was me, Mama, Daddy and Matt out there, and we had the blanket, the dead otter and a shovel to go bury it with. Me and Matt were supposed to go bury it, but we kept juggling, passing back and forth the dead otter and the shovel, trying to decide who would carry what.

I wound up with both, and had to hold the otter in such a way that its rotten body was in contact with my mouth, and it somehow got caught in my teeth. (O_o) Oh, it was gross! I couldn't get it unhooked, it was like a fishes gills and my teeth were hooked behind them or something, in the rotten spot on the otter's neck. I could taste it. I was mumbling/yelling at Matt to get it off, but he thought it was funny and gross, and it took awhile before he would/could help because he had to take the shovel and pass it to Mama.

He finally managed to muscle it off, leaving slimy bits of otter flesh in my teeth. I woke up about this time, with the horrid taste in my mouth. Oh, boy, it was disgusting. [I almost threw up in my bed, and I never throw up. Never.]

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

All of these dreams were connected to one another, though there are a couple missing I think. They got progressively SHORTER the longer I slept, oddly, and I woke up after each one, then went back to sleep and basically chained them together. Each one is related somehow, right down to location. It's like I traveled the country in my dreams. Around the World in 80 Dreams, for real! 

They all felt somewhat similar, though, with the exception of the grocery store one, which at first felt like some comedy movie then got really weird. But I could consciously connect them. The first one was just epic, though.

----------


## Man of Steel

The past three days I have woken up within ten minutes of 8:00 AM each morning. Just automatically I'm wide awake within ten minutes of eight o'clock. I don't know why, or how, it just happened. Even the night I didn't get to sleep until 4:30 AM because of the Indy premiere. I have been going to bed earlier, too.

*Dream omitted, see Inner Chambers.*


*Guard Dogs*
_Tuesday night, Mayth, 2008_

A long winding dirt road with a LOT of German Shepherds on it, some wearing red shirt-things. Led to a restaurant of some kind.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Inedible*
_Tuesday night, Mayth, 2008_

Replacing a light switch or something in a camper. Daisy and Justin inside. I ate part of the casing for the light switch somehow, got gunky stuff all in my mouth, I was cleaning it out with my fingers. 

For some reason we couldn't go outside, there was some evil woman out there.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Fragment*
_Tuesday night, Mayth, 2008_

Something about Scott and Heather.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Fragment*
_Tuesday night, Mayth, 2008_

Church?

~|~|~|~|~|~|~


_Wednesday night, May 21st, 2008_

Only two dreams, I only slept about 3.5 hours:

*Fragment*
_Wednesday night, May 21st, 2008_

Fragment, I don't even remember now what it was about.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Indiana Jones*
_Wednesday night, May 21st, 2008_

Vague. Something about Indiana Jones, lots of speech or quotes, maybe written text. I think it was just one of those ill-defined dreams of sorts.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Murder by Alien*
_Thursday night, May 22nd, 2008_

Huge, long, drawn-out storyline that actually, to a point, made sense. It was like a horror movie. There was something, or several somethings, killing people in this research compound. We'd find the bodies, if they could still be called that, torn apart, ripped up, blood everywhere, etc.. It was like a movie, it never quite showed the bodies, just the reactions of the people who found them, and sometimes blood or a severed/torn off limb. Needless to say it was pretty nasty. EXTREMELY gory. 

Something was tearing them apart, for no real reason. So this went on for awhile, the number of people dropping, and the fear growing. We figured out somehow that it must be aliens. Well, they finally revealed themselves, and we all locked ourselves in a storeroom, and one of us, a woman, got out, took her car to go get help. There was a huge garage door between us and the aliens, and that was it. 

There was nothing to them at first, they were only wire. Just a simple stick-figure of doubled wire, that bent anywhere. But they were really really strong, and they eventually made it inside, climbing to the top of the door and working their way in. There were about a half-dozen of them. Once they got in, they began to take shape, assuming roughly human form, new material knitting itself over their frames.

Armor plates grew over them, like an exoskeleton. It's like they had to see us first, though, to assume our form. They took half of us to one side of the room, and may have killed some of us. Their flesh was blue, and had a consistency like that of synthetic modeling clay, or synthetic polymer. They were going to send three of their own out into the outside world, after they had molded themselves into our likenesses. Their faces weren't quite right, and they were blue with gray armor surfaces. 

One noticed that men had different genitals than women, and a roughly penis-shaped appendage formed between its legs, like it was made of clay. It just oozed into shape, loosely, then grew in detail as it observed me. They could see through our clothes, I think. Meanwhile, the one woman from our compound was out driving around trying to get help. The scene would change periodically, like in a movie. It all played out like a Sci-Fi movie, only with a better plot, one that I don't fully remember. 

I can't remember exactly how it ended, but I think it was with the feeling of impending doom, that they were going to succeed.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

[I also tried to WILD in the middle of the night, upon waking up, and almost got there. I entered full SP, felt tingly all over, but just couldn't quite get into a lucid dream.]

----------


## Man of Steel

*Old House in the Pasture*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

Small house, rustically furnished, was Uncle Steve's. Old pictures all over, many of me. Old rusted-out truck in the pasture outside. Something about a bulldozer or bulldozers?

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Dream omitted for content.*

*Watery Refuge*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

We were being chased by a SWAT team, not sure who all we were, seems like Bruce Willis was there maybe. We found this flooded building with high vaulted windows, were standing on the windows as the building was wrecked, when the windows shattered from the pressure of us and the water and we fell inside. We fell through several windows I think, then once we were inside we were hiding out.

Somehow it became a banquet/potluck/meal place, and I was there with Matt and Alesia, Alesia was even being nice to me. We had these huge barbecued roasts and homemade bread, and were feeding a church group, as well as the whole neighborhood. It wasn't all that great a neighborhood I think. Alesia asked to borrow my knife to cut up a roast, but I was reluctant, and Mama looked at me like, “You're not, are you?” so I handed her a steak knife.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*O and Son*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

*Oneironaut* was in a hospital bed, recovering from something, and he had a three year old son named after him. Oneironaut Cognizant was his name. Yes, really. 

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Flying Bound*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

I was running through this huge department store wearing nothing but a shirt, for some reason, trying my best to keep it pulled down to hide my nakedness. There had been other stuff going on in this store before, but I can't recall what. I was in the back of the store in the music section, and I started leaping over the aisles, kinda floating a bit. I realized then that I was dreaming, so I started to fly instead, flying low, maybe six feet over the floor through the store up to the front. I was taking in all the detail I could, everything was so realistic it was awesome. Then I decided I was going to try and find a hot cashier to get it on with.

So I flew over, started grabbing asses of cashiers, but none of them were really up to my standards and I started to lose my grasp on the dream, so I said screw this, I'm heading outside. So I flew over the checkouts to a large window and blasted through, broken glass flying everywhere. Now outside, I was two stories up so I let myself drop, then realized that I had a bandanna tied around my ankles, binding them together. I was like, what the heck, and tried to use my super-strength to break it, but to avail.

So then I flew out over the road in front of me, with my legs out in front of me, and tried to summon up heat vision to burn the blue bandanna off. No luck there either. Ironically, my dream control was lacking. What fun. So instead I decided I'd just fly low to the grass one the hill across the road, where I now was, and soak up as much detail in the grass as I could. I had just started to drop in altitude when I started to wake up.

I totally forgot my tasks/goals while in the dream, but once I woke up I remembered them and tried several times to incubate another lucid so as to complete my goals, but I wasn't tired enough, and my dreams seemed to be getting shorter and shorter. At times I had difficulty maintaining the slow speed of flight I desired, while actually keeping moving, so I wound up 'swimming in the air' a bit.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Wedding Bells*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

Tab was having another wedding, remarrying Adam, down by the side of the driveway below Matt's house. Alesia was her Maid of Honor, it was in this shelter/tent thing, but the actual vows took place under an arbor. Uncle Steve was there. I was just walking down the driveway. A bus pulled up, to take Tab, Adam and their new dog away on the honeymoon. The whole driveway wasn't anywhere close to right, and that, along with seeing Uncle Steve, caused me to do a nose-hold RC at the end of the driveway. Sure enough, I was dreaming, but by the time I thought to RC, I was already waking up, so I didn't have time to do anything.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*A Long Trek*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

A long, drawn-out trailer for the new Star Trek movie, that honestly didn't look much like Star Trek. It had Sean William Scott in it, and he got all his fingers and toes cut off one by one in a torture session because he wouldn't answer questions. After that, he was like, “What else can you cut off? But then he realized what they could cut off, and managed to escape before they could, in fact, do so.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

*Fragment*
_Saturday night, May 24th, 2008_

I know I had one other dream where I did a RC then woke up as well, but I'm not sure which one it was, or if I even remember the dream itself.

~|~|~|~|~|~|~

[Two dreams with Uncle Steve in one night. That's unusual.]

----------

